# LTE Handyvertrag. Alternative zu T-Mobile



## dEfAuLtk2k (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo.
Habe momentan einen T-Mobile Handyvertrag.
Da ich es aber nicht einsehe jeden Monat 50€ zu bezahlen wovon ich weniger als die Hälfte verwende würde ich gerne wechseln.

Da ich hier in der Eifel wohne bin ich relativ an das D1 Netz gebunden.

Gibt es mittlerweile Alternativen zu T-Mobile die das LTE Netz mit im Vertrag haben?

Habe mir die Klarmobil Verträge mal angeschaut. Diese scheinen aber kein LTE anzubieten sondern nur das 3G Netz.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Mai 2016)

Nur die Tochter-Firmen der DTAG, wie zB Congstar. 

Wie wäre es wenn du deinen Vertrag bei der Telekom anpasst?   Der kleinste Vertrag kostet 31,45 / 34,95€ im Monat ...  mit 50€ hast du vermutlich den größten, oder?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (31. Mai 2016)

Nein hab schon den kleinsten. Magenta s Friends. Kostet 40€. 10€ kommen Fürs Handy noch drauf.
Andere Verträge bei anderen Anbietern liegen dann bei 12€


----------



## Darkseth (1. Juni 2016)

Congstar bietet aber auch kein LTE an. 
Man muss bei telekom + LTE schon direkt bei telekom sein (bzw mobilcom debitel, was im Prinzip das selbe ist, mit wohl etwas schlechterem service).

Vodafone wäre ne Option, falls das Netz ei dir passt. Da gibt's grundsätzlich LTE auf jedem Tarif, nur die Datenmenge unterscheidet sich. Wobei es dort schnell auf 300 mb runter geht.

ich finde... Entweder Telekom (wegen Netz/Verbindungsqualität), oder dann gleich O2 discounter, wie simply und son kram, wo du momentan 5gb LTE + Freieinheiten für die EU für 14,99€ Monatlich + monatlich kündbar bekommst.. Bringt aber natürlich nur, wenn das O2 netz bei dir brauchbar ist.


----------



## trigger831 (1. Juni 2016)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Congstar bietet aber auch kein LTE an.
> Man muss bei telekom + LTE schon direkt bei telekom sein (bzw mobilcom debitel, was im Prinzip das selbe ist, mit wohl etwas schlechterem service).
> 
> Vodafone wäre ne Option, falls das Netz ei dir passt. Da gibt's grundsätzlich LTE auf jedem Tarif, nur die Datenmenge unterscheidet sich. Wobei es dort schnell auf 300 mb runter geht.
> ...



Sehe ich bis auf eine kleine Anmerkung auch so: Congstar bietet zwar keine LTE Tarife an, dafür wird man aber mit HSDPA Speed (bis zu 42 Mbit/s) ins LTE Netz gebucht. Wäre in dem Fall dann die Allnet Flat Plus.


----------



## Darkseth (3. Juni 2016)

Nein, das stimmt nicht. Man ist nicht im LTE Netz gebucht, sondern im 3G Netz (also H+. Das ist KEIN Lte).

LTE gibt's bei Congstar nicht.


----------



## Neronimo (3. Juni 2016)

Ich würde dir mal raten dich nicht auf das D1 Netz zu beschränken.
Bei Yourfone (Im O2/Eplus Netz) schaue ich regelmäßig vorbei, und da gibt's derzeit für 8€ 2GB LTE im E Netz, was aber heutzutage kein großer Unterschied sein soll. 
Mein Bruder ist auch bei denen, und der hat an mind 80% der Zeit LTE. 
Schule, Stadt, zuhause und im schwarzwald (hin und wieder ^^)

Also ich würde dir wirklich raten mal bei yourfone nachzuschauen, auf der O2 Seite gibt's ja notfalls auch einen Netzcheck(er )


----------



## trigger831 (3. Juni 2016)

Dann müssen sich 4 Leute auf der Arbeit und 2 Personen im eigenen Haushalt aber irren oder blind sein, wenn man nicht ins LTE Netz eingebucht wird. Das war damals nämlich der Hauptgrund, zu Congstar zu wechseln.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juni 2016)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Ich würde dir mal raten dich nicht auf das D1 Netz zu beschränken.





dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Da ich hier in der Eifel wohne bin ich relativ an das D1 Netz gebunden.



Klingt so, als hätte er da wenig Wahl.


Neronimo schrieb:


> Bei Yourfone (Im O2/Eplus Netz) schaue ich regelmäßig vorbei, und da gibt's derzeit für 8€ 2GB LTE im E Netz, was aber heutzutage kein großer Unterschied sein soll.


Was ist kein großer Unterschied?  LTE zu HSPA+ ? 

HSPA+ ist für den Alltag schon ok,  aber LTE ist ein ganz anderes Level.  Mein mobiler Router im D1-Netz liefert mir überall in der Stadt etwa 50Mbit/s Download und 30Mbit/s Upload,  womit wir Videokonferenzen streamen. Das ist schon ziemlich schnell. 


Neronimo schrieb:


> Mein Bruder ist auch bei denen, und der hat an mind 80% der Zeit LTE.
> Schule, Stadt, zuhause und im schwarzwald (hin und wieder ^^)


Bei Eplus/O2  bekommt man recht günstig schon relativ viel LTE-Abdeckung, aber deren LTE hat nicht ansatzweise die Kapazitäten vom LTE des D1-Netzes.  Das ist zwar teurer, aber auch deutlich schneller.


----------



## Neronimo (3. Juni 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bei Eplus/O2  bekommt man recht günstig schon relativ viel LTE-Abdeckung, aber deren LTE hat nicht ansatzweise die Kapazitäten vom LTE des D1-Netzes.  Das ist zwar teurer, aber auch deutlich schneller.
> [/SIZE]



*Deutlich *schneller ist das D Netz nicht, nur wenn man z.B in einem Stadion ist die Kapazität des D-Netzes einfach immernoch besser. Aber Telekom und Vodafone sind nicht mehr die einzigen im D-Netz, O2 und E-Plus haben sich auch Frequenzen dort gesichert, und Telekom und Vodafone dafür im E-Netz. 

 Der Vorteil des E-Netzes ist halt, dass man in Städten theoretisch ein deutlich schnelleres, stabileres und Ausfallssicheres Netz aufbauen kann, da der Durchmesser von z.B LTE Abdeckung um einen Mast geringer ist. Auf dem land ist dass dann aber wieder ein Nachteil, dort liegt das D-Netz mit seinem größeren Durchmesser pro Mast vorn. 
 Aber wie gesagt, O2 besitzt auch D-Netz Frequenzen

EDIT: Habe mal den Netzcheck angeschaut (da man da PLZ und Straße und so angeben muss habe ich Bewinger Straße 3, in Gerolstein angegeben) und anscheinend ist mobiles Surfen wirklich nicht so gut in der Eifel ^^
Wie wäre es denn dann mit einem Andern vertrag der Telekom? Der data comfort S bietet LTE, aber halt weder Telefonie noch SMS Flat...


----------



## NuVirus (4. Juni 2016)

Ich merke gerade den extremen Unterschied zwischen LTE D1 und E-Plus.
Mit E-Plus (LTE 50 1&1) hab ich am one Plus One nur Edge das nichtmal normal nutzbar ist und mit D1 hab ich am IPhone 6 LTE Speed...

Mein nächster eigener Vertrag wird trotz den hohen Kosten wohl Telekom.

Bin halt am Land aber selbst in Nürnberg bekomme ich teils kaum Durchsatz bei E-Plus


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade den extremen Unterschied zwischen LTE D1 und E-Plus.
> Mit E-Plus (LTE 50 1&1) hab ich am one Plus One nur Edge das nichtmal normal nutzbar ist und mit D1 hab ich am IPhone 6 LTE Speed...
> 
> Mein nächster eigener Vertrag wird trotz den hohen Kosten wohl Telekom.
> ...


Das dürfte am Handy liegen. Das One Plus One unterstützt meines Wissens nach Band 20 (800MHZ LTE) nicht. E-Plus arbeitet allerding größtenteils mit dieser Frequenz.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (4. Juni 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das dürfte am Handy liegen. Das One Plus One unterstützt meines Wissens nach Band 20 (800MHZ LTE) nicht. E-Plus arbeitet allerding größtenteils mit dieser Frequenz.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Also so wie ich es gelesen hab hat E-Plus die 800Mhz Frequenz gar nicht deshalb hab ich es getestet.

Gerade in meinem Heimatort und auch an vielen anderen Stellen hab ich LTE.

Also hat es damit nichts zu tun


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juni 2016)

Mein Fehler, du hast recht  Sorry ist noch früh.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trigger831 (4. Juni 2016)

Weiterleitungshinweis

Habe auch vom Arbeitskollegen ein Foto dessen Handy gemacht, wo man sieht, das er mit Congstar im LTE Netz ist.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich kanns leider nicht testen, LTE ist bei mir nur mit 800Mhz verfügbar und das kann mein China Handy nicht. Meine mich aber zu erinnern das ich mit meinem vorherigen Handy auch im LTE war bei Congstar. Sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trigger831 (4. Juni 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich kanns leider nicht testen, LTE ist bei mir nur mit 800Mhz verfügbar und das kann mein China Handy nicht. Meine mich aber zu erinnern das ich mit meinem vorherigen Handy auch im LTE war bei Congstar. Sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Ging auch nicht an dich. Sollte mal zitieren. Noch früh... Und kein Kaffee...! Hatte das OPO auch ne Zeit lang. Schönes Ding!


----------



## NuVirus (4. Juni 2016)

Bei Congstar das ich selbst mal hatte war es so das nur recht alte Verträge bzw SIM-Karte sich ins LTE Netz einbuchen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkseth (4. Juni 2016)

Jap, das waren glaub Sim karten bis.... Frühjahr 2015 oder so. Dann wurde LTE "gesperrt" für sämtliche neuen Karten.
Ich hatte ne Sim ab August 2015~, und da hatte ich keine Chance ins LTE Netz zu kommen.
Bei alten bestandskunden soll es noch gut gehen


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (5. Juni 2016)

Neronimo schrieb:


> EDIT: Habe mal den Netzcheck angeschaut (da man  da PLZ und Straße und so angeben muss habe ich Bewinger Straße 3, in  Gerolstein angegeben) und anscheinend ist mobiles Surfen wirklich nicht  so gut in der Eifel ^^
> Wie wäre es denn dann mit einem Andern vertrag der Telekom? Der data  comfort S bietet LTE, aber halt weder Telefonie noch SMS Flat...



Und Gerolstein gilt als Stadt. Hier dürfte es noch etwas schlechter sein 

Hauptsächlich gehts mir um die Arbeit. Dort Empfange ich entweder nur extrem langsames Edge, bei dem der Seitenaufbau ca. 1 Minute dauert, oder ich empfange relativ schnelles LTE, bei dem auch Videos relativ zügig laden.


Andere Bekannte mit anderen Netzanbietern sind auch immer relativ unzufrieden. Gerne würde ich das auch mal testen, jedoch ist man immer relativ lange an die Verträge gebunden. Wenn es dann doch nicht so zufriedenstellend ist hab ich den Salat 

Hab jedoch schon auf einigen Schnäppchenseiten gesucht. Hier kommen ab und zu verschiedene Angebote. Jedoch meistens immer Verträge ohne LTE oder reine Datentarife bei denen man anscheinend nicht telefonieren kann.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2016)

Dual-Sim Smartphone und eine zweite Karte zum telefonieren.


----------



## NuVirus (6. Juni 2016)

Einfach nen Prepaid Tarif und mal testen kann ja erstmal nen kleiner Tarif sein nur um den Empfang zu testen.

Vertrag rechnet sich eh nur in Sonderfällen meist ist Handy kaufen und Prepaid billiger.


----------



## merhuett (6. Juni 2016)

Ich würde Sms und Telefonieren mit 6GB LTE bei Telekom momentan für 35€ bekommen. Kenne keinen prepaid Vertrag der da besser ist.


----------



## NuVirus (6. Juni 2016)

Telekom LTE ist auch das einzige was nur im Vertrag geht zu nem eingermaßen annehmbaren Preis - mal aus Interesse wo kriegt man das so günstig?

Aber meist gibt es für die anderen Anbieter im O2 oder E-Plus Netz günstige Pre-Paid Tarife z.B. Maxxim oä.

Bei D2 kriegt man LTE ja auch nur von Vodafone direkt das ist dann meist auch teurer.


----------



## merhuett (6. Juni 2016)

Magenta M Friends also Student oder < 26. Momentan Aktion 5€ + 10% Rabatt über 2 Jahre direkt bei telekom mit neuvertrag.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flipbo219 (6. Juni 2016)

Wie buchst du nicht einfach einen neuen Vertrag über's Internet? Bspw. über Sparhandy Handy & Handyvertrag - Bestellen Sie Handys gunstig bei Sparhandy oder Preisbörse 24Handy & Smartphone mit Vertrag | preisbörse24?

Bei Sparhandy kostet der günstigste Telekom Tarif 35 mtl. und für einmalig 39€ bekommst du zB. das S7 dazu. Die Anschlussgebühr bekommst du mit AP-Frei SMS auch erstattet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 150MB/s kostet das ganze dann Fünf Euro mehr mtl.


----------



## merhuett (6. Juni 2016)

Und wenn man kein S7 will? Habe von Sparhandy auch noch nichts gutes gehört.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (6. Juni 2016)

merhuett schrieb:


> Ich würde Sms und Telefonieren mit 6GB LTE bei Telekom momentan für 35€ bekommen. Kenne keinen prepaid Vertrag der da besser ist.



Also ich finde auf der offiziellen Website selbst für Junge Leute mit 6GB nur hoffnungslos überteuerte Tarife - kannst du das bitte mal verlinken was du meinst?


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juni 2016)

Hab mir letztens auch einfach mal ne maxxim sim geholt......bisher ganz zufrieden.
Empfang gut, Preis gut.
Tarifubersicht | maXXim


----------



## Flipbo219 (6. Juni 2016)

merhuett schrieb:


> Und wenn man kein S7 will? Habe von Sparhandy auch noch nichts gutes gehört.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


Dann nimmt man ein anderes Handy dabei. Dämliche Frage. 

Ich hab darüber bisher alle Verträge gemacht. Genauso meine Freunde. Immer Zufrieden. Gute Angebote, guter Support. Man muss nur darauf achten vor Ablauf der 24 Monate zu kündigen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## merhuett (6. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Also ich finde auf der offiziellen Website selbst für Junge Leute mit 6GB nur hoffnungslos überteuerte Tarife - kannst du das bitte mal verlinken was du meinst?


Du kannst auswählen bei dem 3 GB Tarif  ob du halben Preis für Handy willst oder  doppeltes Datenvolumen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juni 2016)

Frag mich von wann das ist ? So sieht es bei mir aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Frag mich von wann das ist ? So sieht es bei mir aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind ja auch die Normalen und nicht die Friends Tarife...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2016)

Jo habs gefunden gehabt hier der Link - funktioniert hoffentlich (ggf. oben über den Tarifen - ohne Tophandy auswählen) : https://www.t-mobile.de/junge-leute-und-studenten/friends-tarife/0,26320,27513-_,00.html?WT.svl=100

Das käme für mich durch die 6GB vll sogar in Frage da zusammen mit LTE aber leider hab ich aktuell noch knapp 1,5 Jahre 1&1 LTE Tarif (3GB LTE 50 + 400 Freieinheiten für 13€ im E-Plus Netz) 


Mal so halb OT: Ich hatte mir die Tarife angeschaut mit Top Handy und will aber nicht unbedingt nen Samsung S7 das da zur Auswahl steht und wenn ich auf anderes gehe z.B. HTC 10 gibts das irgendwie nur mit einem normalen Tarif - weiß da jmd bescheid ob man überhaupt die Wahl für alle Handys hätte bei den verbilligten Friends M oä.?


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juni 2016)

Theoretisch hast immer die Wahl , nur das die eigene Zuzahlung ggf dann höher ausfällt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trigger831 (7. Juni 2016)

Handyshop & Handyvertrag - Ihr neues Handy mit Vertrag von Sparhandy.de

Da kannst du den Betreiber sowie die Art des Vertrages für z.B. das HTC 10 auswählen.


----------



## Darkseth (8. Juni 2016)

Bei telekom solltest du jeden Vertrag (ohne smartphone, mit Handy (10€ zuzahlung im Monat + höhere Anzahlung), mit Top-Handy (20€ zuzahlung im Monat + weniger Anzahlung).

Rechne es dir aber vorher durch auf die 24 Monate. Als ich das bei paar beispielen gemacht hab, kam man günstiger weg mit dem mittleren. 10€ mehr im Monat, und dafür höhere Anzahlung beim "kauf" de telefons. War auch günstiger als der Marktpreis.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (11. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dual-Sim Smartphone und eine zweite Karte zum telefonieren.


Bin und bleibe bei iPhone 




NuVirus schrieb:


> Einfach nen Prepaid Tarif und mal testen kann ja erstmal nen kleiner Tarif sein nur um den Empfang zu testen.
> 
> Vertrag rechnet sich eh nur in Sonderfällen meist ist Handy kaufen und Prepaid billiger.


Gibts denn Prepaid Tarife im D1 Netz inkl. LTE?




merhuett schrieb:


> Ich würde Sms und Telefonieren mit 6GB LTE bei Telekom momentan für 35€ bekommen. Kenne keinen prepaid Vertrag der da besser ist.


Mit Handy wäre ich dann ja auch wieder bei fast 50€.




Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Wie buchst du nicht einfach einen neuen Vertrag über's Internet? Bspw. über Sparhandy Handy & Handyvertrag - Bestellen Sie Handys gunstig bei Sparhandy oder Preisbörse 24Handy & Smartphone mit Vertrag | preisbörse24?
> 
> Bei Sparhandy kostet der günstigste Telekom Tarif 35 mtl. und für einmalig 39€ bekommst du zB. das S7 dazu. Die Anschlussgebühr bekommst du mit AP-Frei SMS auch erstattet.
> 
> Mit 150MB/s kostet das ganze dann Fünf Euro mehr mtl.


Kein LTE und 1GB ist etwas wenig.
Wo siehst du die Option auf 150MB/s upzugraden?




aloha84 schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens auch einfach mal ne maxxim sim geholt......bisher ganz zufrieden.
> Empfang gut, Preis gut.
> Tarifubersicht | maXXim


Ist Maxxim D1 Netz? Wenn ja klingt das sehr interessant.





merhuett schrieb:


> Du kannst auswählen bei dem 3 GB Tarif ob du halben Preis für Handy willst oder doppeltes Datenvolumen.
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160606/437a1519e419ff083a99688744502f36.jpg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


Das gilt nur für junge Leute. Bin schon alt 




trigger831 schrieb:


> Handyshop & Handyvertrag - Ihr neues Handy mit Vertrag von Sparhandy.de
> 
> Da kannst du den Betreiber sowie die Art des Vertrages für z.B. das HTC 10 auswählen.


Das sind die selben teuren Preise wie auf der Tmobile Website



Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Juni 2016)

Frag mich wofür lte am Handy so wochtig ist.......

Is doch egal ob ich da mit 15mbit surfen oder 150mbit......
Internetseitenaufbau geht trotzdem ratzfatz und man spart haufen Geld ohne die lte Option.

Und ich zahle liebend gerne 15€ im Monat für 3gb im d1 netz ohne lte


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. Juni 2016)

Um mit 150 mb zu surfen musst du einfach den nächstgrößeren Vertrag wählen. 
Und Sparhandy ist DEUTLICH günstiger als die T-Mobile Website! Da muss man sich einfach mal vernünftig durchklicken. 

Außerdem ist mMn der Unterschied zwischen 3G und 4G am Handy marginal. Egal womit, Videos, Bilder und Seiten werden sehr flott geladen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist mMn der Unterschied zwischen 3G und 4G am Handy marginal. Egal womit, Videos, Bilder und Seiten werden sehr flott geladen.



Nicht wirklich ...  Der Unterschied ist schon sehr deutlich, wenn man mal größere Webseiten lädt, etwas herunterlädt oder seinen PC damit versorgt. 

Vielleicht hast du einfach nur noch keine guten Vergleichswerte?


----------



## Andregee (11. Juni 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Frag mich wofür lte am Handy so wochtig ist.......
> 
> Is doch egal ob ich da mit 15mbit surfen oder 150mbit......
> Internetseitenaufbau geht trotzdem ratzfatz und man spart haufen Geld ohne die lte Option.
> ...


Sobald du städtische Gebiete verlässt, führt an Lte kein Weg vorbei da das 3g Netz selbst von der Telekom deutlich schlechter ausgebaut ist als 4g. Und mit Edge kann man zwar instant Messaging betreiben, das war es dann auch schon 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Juni 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Sobald du städtische Gebiete verlässt, führt an Lte kein Weg vorbei da das 3g Netz selbst von der Telekom deutlich schlechter ausgebaut ist als 4g. Und mit Edge kann man zwar instant Messaging betreiben, das war es dann auch schon
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ich komm vom Land und komm, dienstlich bedingt, viel in Deutschland rum.

Habe nahezu überall 3g oder HSDPa.
Läuft problemlos und ladezeoten gibt's praktisch nicht


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (11. Juni 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Frag mich wofür lte am Handy so wochtig ist.......
> 
> Is doch egal ob ich da mit 15mbit surfen oder 150mbit......
> Internetseitenaufbau geht trotzdem ratzfatz und man spart haufen Geld ohne die lte Option.
> ...


Scheinbar kennst du die Problematik der Dorfbewohner nicht 

3G und 4G sind vollkommen unterschiedliche Netze.
Hier bei uns an manchen Stellen ist es so, dass man entweder sehr sehr langsames Edge empfängt, mit dem selbst normales surfen unmöglich ist oder man empfängt LTE.
Das man Geschwindikeiten jenseits der 50Mbit nicht brauch ist klar. Hier empfängt man sowieso maximal 5-20Mbit in den meisten Regionen.

Würde gerne auch einen Vertrag ohne LTE abschließen, jedoch wäre eine normale Nutzung des Handys nicht möglich 




Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Um mit 150 mb zu surfen musst du einfach den nächstgrößeren Vertrag wählen.
> Und Sparhandy ist DEUTLICH günstiger als die T-Mobile Website! Da muss man sich einfach mal vernünftig durchklicken.
> 
> Außerdem ist mMn der Unterschied zwischen 3G und 4G am Handy marginal. Egal womit, Videos, Bilder und Seiten werden sehr flott geladen.
> ...


Wie gesagt 150Mbit brauche ich nicht. 50Mbit würden locker reichen.

Der Unterschied zwischen 3G und 4G ist erheblich. Siehe oben.



Andregee schrieb:


> Sobald du städtische Gebiete verlässt, führt an Lte kein Weg vorbei da das 3g Netz selbst von der Telekom deutlich schlechter ausgebaut ist als 4g. Und mit Edge kann man zwar instant Messaging betreiben, das war es dann auch schon
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Einer der es versteht 




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich komm vom Land und komm, dienstlich bedingt, viel in Deutschland rum.
> 
> Habe nahezu überall 3g oder HSDPa.
> Läuft problemlos und ladezeoten gibt's praktisch nicht


Fahr mal in der Eifel etwas rum


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juni 2016)

Sehe ich auch so an LTE führt kein Weg vorbei wenn man nicht nur in größeren Städten unterwegs ist und selbst da wird es Ecken geben wo LTE besser ist - die Geschwindigkeit ist es gar nicht mal aber mit Edge kannst nix teilweise bei mir ned mal Whats App.

Letztens auf nem kleinen Festival auf dem Land gewesen, da hatte ich mit Iphone (D1 im LTE Netz ohne LTE Geschwindigkeit) zumindest an manchen Stellen LTE oder gar kein Netz und mein E-Plus LTE Tarif war gar nicht nutzbar das hat schon den Unterschied gezeigt.
Mit meinem OnePlus One mit E-Plus hatte ich entweder gar keinen Empfang oder Edge das praktisch gar nix gemacht hat nicht einmal Whats App Nachrichten gingen raus... oder vll nach 30min mal.


----------



## Andregee (11. Juni 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich komm vom Land und komm, dienstlich bedingt, viel in Deutschland rum.
> 
> Habe nahezu überall 3g oder HSDPa.
> Läuft problemlos und ladezeoten gibt's praktisch nicht


Allein ein Blick auf die Empfangskarte bei der Telekom und Vodafone reichen aus um das zu widerlegen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juni 2016)

Das sind doch nur geschönte Grafiken das sieht in der Praxis anders aus 


----------



## Andregee (13. Juni 2016)

Und inwieweit widerspricht das der Tatsache das Lte deutlich besser als 3g ausgebaut ist? Oder willst du behaupten, daß man nur im Falle von Lte, nicht aber bei Hspa nur theoretische Empfangszonen darstellt?   Fakt ist, das die Reichweite vom Lte Band 20 deutlich größer ist, als das was die 3g Wellenlängen zulassen.  Das 3g Netz muss aufgrund der geringeren Reichweite viel zu engmaschig aufgebaut sein als das sich ein Netzbetreiber je erlauben könnte, das in ländlichen Gebieten weiträumig ausbauen zu können. Ich würde mir auch nie ein Chinaphone ohne Band 20 kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkseth (17. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur geschönte Grafiken das sieht in der Praxis anders aus 


In der Praxis würde ich Telekom mit nur 3G nichtmal in einem Ballungsgebiet wie Stuttgart empfehlen. Hatte einige Monate Congstar. Permanent auf 2G runter gefallen, weil das Netz die 3G nicht halten konnte. Selten hatte ich stabiles "H", meistens nur "3G", je nach standort auch oft auf "E" runtergefallen. Das war gefühlt ne gute Ecke schlechter, als davor, wo ich noch bei Fonic war (O2 netz, 3G)
Jetzt direkt Telekom mit LTE. Was anderes als "LTE(+)" Sehe ich hier nur wen nich durch nen Tunnel fahre oder so.

Daher.. Meiner Meinung nach macht telekom Netz nur sinn, wenn man es mit LTE hat. Ansonsten fährt man mit den Discountern, die LTE im O2 netz bieten, wesentlich besser.
Besonders, weil O2 + EPlus das 3G Netz meist besser ausgebaut haben, als die telekom (die bauen nur noch LTE weiter aus, 3G ist "tot" und bleibt so wie es ist).
Oder halt Vodafone, aber Vodafone ist ja genau so teuer wie Telekom, bemessen an den leistungen + LTE Volumen.


----------



## Andregee (18. Juni 2016)

Eben. 3g ist auch bei d1 löchriger als ein zerschlischenes Fischernetz 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2016)

Jo in manchen Gebieten ist es wohl bei Telekom gut ausgebaut aber in Großraum Nürnberg so 30-40km drum herum wo ich meistens unterwegs bin sieht es sowohl bei Telekom als auch E-Plus was ich aktuell nutze sehr schlecht aus.

Bei mir im Wohnort ist das LTE E-Plus Netz zum Glück vernünftig ausgebaut aber in Nürnberg bei meinem Arbeitsort hab zwar häufig H+ aber es gehen schlicht kaum Daten durch, manchmal warte ich da länger als 1-2min das mal ne Tapatalk Nachricht verschickt wird.
Mit meinem Iphone und D1 bin ich meist im LTE Netz oder 3G aber ich kann damit gut was machen obwohl es auf 7,2 MB Download begrenzt ist.

Auf abgelegen Gebieten hab ich aber auch eher über Telekom LTE Empfang als E-Plus und auch abseits von LTE - wirklich interessant wenn man zwei verschiedene Netze gleichzeitig vergleichen kann.

LTE egal welcher Anbieter ist eigl Pflicht, wenn man das Geld hat ganz klar Telekom zum günstig Surfen halt E-Plus oder O2.


----------



## Tamien (19. Juni 2016)

Bei einem Reseller wie 7mobile.de einen Tarif von Vodafone oder o2


----------



## orca113 (20. Juni 2016)

> Andere Bekannte mit anderen Netzanbietern sind auch immer relativ unzufrieden. Gerne würde ich das auch mal testen, jedoch ist man immer relativ lange an die Verträge gebunden. Wenn es dann doch nicht so zufriedenstellend ist hab ich den Salat



Kannst du nicht eine Prepaid Karte nutzen zum testen? Eventuell einen Anbieter im der Netz der Telekom oder was auch immer LTE bietet? So kannst du erstmal probieren ohne dich lange zu binden.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (18. September 2016)

Falls es jemanden interessiert.

Habe jetzt einen D1 6GB LTE Allnet Vertrag für 30€.
Das Ganze bei Mobilcom Debitel vermittelt von Modeo.

Verstehe zwar nicht, warum die Telekom mir das nicht direkt anbietet aber bis jetzt läufst wie vorher.
Qualität und Empfang ist auch wie vorher.


----------

